# them back legs



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Nismo's back legs looks like he's on steroids. 
he filled out and then shot up tall over night lol
but yeah his back legs are getting pretty buff


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

nizmo is a awesome dog and that collar rox


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Good looking dog!


----------



## green machine (Sep 8, 2008)

beautiful dog, and nice little fish tank too


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Ohlala. Nizmoooo. <3 LOL. Hes looking so good!!


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Aha, the fish tank looks kid of empty. I like the shine in your doggy.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> Nismo's back legs looks like he's on steroids.
> he filled out and then shot up tall over night lol
> but yeah his back legs are getting pretty buff


Not steroids, but it starts with a S. Spring pole thats it good guess LOL. He is a good looking dog. NIce job with the training.


----------



## green machine (Sep 8, 2008)

lol at least it has water it in, *the fish tank, i have a 155g tank in my dining room that doesnt even have water in it yet. lol


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

thanks guys. we work hard on the spring pole lol. the fish tank is a little empty. i need to go get the water ph levels checked. and then i want to get an oscar. i love those things.


----------



## KB24MVP (Mar 2, 2009)

ive seen way better. he looks like hes got some lab in him.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

KB24MVP said:


> ive seen way better. he looks like hes got some lab in him.


check my sig


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

to bad u dont live in al i got a big oscar my wife is tryin to get rid of


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

looking good.........................


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

gxkon said:


> to bad u dont live in al i got a big oscar my wife is tryin to get rid of


thats what happened when i was a kid. i had a 10 gal and had a oscar that got too big for the tank.
they get huge.
that or i want to get piranha's


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

t1dirty said:


> looking good.........................


thank you :reindeer:


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> Good looking dog!


thank you. he's coming together a lot better then i had originally thought.


mygirlmaile said:


> Ohlala. Nizmoooo. <3 LOL. Hes looking so good!!


thanks! i need to get another rpe for his spring pole, idk where i put the other one. 


SEO said:


> Aha, the fish tank looks kid of empty. I like the shine in your doggy.


yeah, i still need to get the PH levels tested and yadda yadda... lol. it'll have something in it soon.
thanks, i've always gotten compliments on his coat then i switched his foods for a couple months and the sheen went away. hopefully wilderness will put him back where he needs to be.


----------



## motevo (Aug 4, 2009)

whered you get that collar?


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

just about everyone gets em from stillwater kennels


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

motevo said:


> whered you get that collar?


i think i started an even bigger craze for still water collars lol
heres the link

Stillwater Kennel Supply --


----------

